# GPU-Z Bug Report - Wrong sensors detection AMD 7650M



## EuroTy (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,

I have a HP ProBook 4540s running the latest build of Windows 10 and the latest AMD driver from Windows Update (doesn't matter if I download the latest AMD drivers from website or from HP's). The system specs are:

Intel Core i7 3612QM
Intel HD Graphics 4000
AMD Radeon 7650M 2 GB VRAM
8 GB RAM
Samsung 850 EVO SSD
Windows 10 1809

Here are the temps and other logs:

https://hastebin.com/ajivabokux.css

As you can see, sometimes I get -1.0  GPU temp or 0.4 MHz GPU Clock...

GPU-Z version is 2.16






Forgot to add this picture.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2019)

And HWINFO is showing?


----------



## EuroTy (Jan 20, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> And HWINFO is showing?



I get much less information here.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow that's a lot of ROPs. xD


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 20, 2019)

I doubt that it would help on the missing/wrong sensor and general wrong values but you are using a 3½ year driver. If you use that GPU for anything else than Solitaire and interweb then just leave it as it is but since you care about the values I assume that you do some light gaming and then a driver update would be in place. We will have to wait to @W1zzard replays but I seem to recall that some of the old AMD mobiles are tricky.


----------



## EuroTy (Jan 20, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> I doubt that it would help on the missing/wrong sensor and general wrong values but you are using a 3½ year driver. If you use that GPU for anything else than Solitaire and interweb then just leave it as it is but since you care about the values I assume that you do some light gaming and then a driver update would be in place. We will have to wait to @W1zzard replays but I seem to recall that some of the old AMD mobiles are tricky.



The GPU itself is preety crappy compared to the CPU but it can play Need for Speed the run for like 30 FPS on medium and 1366 x 768 resolution. I don't play games but I felt the need to report the wrong sensor values.

If I ever go back to gaming, I will make myself a favor and get a Desktop.


----------



## Naki (Jan 23, 2019)

Not much possibility of drivers updates here.
Please note a few years back (1? 2? Somewhere around that, exact time escapes me now), the HD 5000/6000/7000 GPU series were demoted by AMD to Legacy products.
(the same fate HD 2000/3000/4000 had prior to that)

Latest WQHL driver is from 07/2015. Latest Beta - a bit newer, version Crimson Edition 16.2.1 Beta is from 03/2016.  So, maybe a good idea to switch to the Beta.
Downloads are here: https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/amd-radeon-hd-7000m-series/amd-radeon-hd-7650m

Also, if this is an HP laptop with switchable graphics, last times I checked AMD recommends downloading necessary GPU drivers only from the laptop manufacturer website, not from AMD directly.


----------

